# Which Plasma Cutter?



## Pmedic828 (Nov 1, 2013)

I am interested in purchasing a new plasma cutter that is around 40 to 60 amps.  I can't afford to purchase an expensive machine and my limit is around $700.  I was wondering if anyone has experience with the harbor freight or the eastwood 60 amp plasma cutters.  Is one recommended over the other and why = i am planning to use this mostly to cut 3/8 inch steel but may use on occasion up to 1/2 inch.  I don't plan on cutting any greater a thickness than that and want to know which one is the best and why.  This machine will be used as a hobby and for cutting larger sheets down to size for milling and lathe work.  Thanks everyone in advance!


----------



## xalky (Nov 1, 2013)

You get what you pay for. I had a longevity plasma cutter that worked really well. Everlast also makes similar machines. Check them both out for a decent chinese plasma cutter. I think you'll get more bang for your buck from them rather than an Eastwood. I'd stay away from the harbor freight model. I haven't heard anything about the eastwood. Try to get something with a pilot arc start. 

The downside to most of the chineese cheap models is they can wreak havoc with any electronics in the nearby vicinity. 25ft is probably a safe distance for emf interference from these units.

If it was me, I'd buy an everlast. I have one of thier tig welders and I'm pretty happy with it.

Marcel


----------



## Charley Davidson (Nov 1, 2013)

$700 might go a long way on Craigs list getting you a better unit than the ones you mentioned. I have a Lincoln I need to get checked out that needs a torch, if it checks out I would sell you mine for a fair price that would put you in under or at that dollar amount after you you purchase a torch. Just food for thought.


----------



## righto88 (Nov 2, 2013)

I went with the Harbor Freight plasma cutter and have been very happy with it. I had it almost a year in the box 
and finally opened it and put it to use in August of this year. I have used it almost daily since then. I always used 
oxy/acc before. I don't think I've used the oxy/acc since I started using the plasma cutter.

Sure if I had the money I would of went with a "name" brand.

But this one for the money has lived up to its reviews.


----------



## davidh (Nov 2, 2013)

also consider the cost and availability of consumables. . . .


----------



## xalky (Nov 2, 2013)

righto88 said:


> I went with the Harbor Freight plasma cutter and have been very happy with it. I had it almost a year in the box
> and finally opened it and put it to use in August of this year. I have used it almost daily since then. I always used
> oxy/acc before. I don't think I've used the oxy/acc since I started using the plasma cutter.
> 
> ...


 That's good to know!


----------

